

ReactOS now has support of RAM-disk. This allows PXE-booting without HDD\CD\DVD - jeditobe
https://code.reactos.org/changelog/reactos?cs=65903

======
jeditobe
More information [https://www.reactos.org/wiki/Building_PXE-
ready_ReactOS](https://www.reactos.org/wiki/Building_PXE-ready_ReactOS)

------
jeditobe
hpoussin committed 65903 9 hours ago [RAMDISK] Set correct device object in
drive extension This allows booting ReactOS livecd using PXE. Welcome ReactOS
to the world of computers without harddisk/cdrom.

